# 'If I sing, tie up your cows...'



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you burst into song at the wheel, & hum or whistle while you work, annoying the daylights out of your colleagues?

Do you have one fall-back song, or do you sing whatever has jogged your brain that morning?

If you sing, do you secretly think that your voice isn't bad at all, or is it purely automatic? - The title of the thread comes from a Middle English lyric, when the custom was to sit in a circle & each take a turn, but the poet obviously feared that his tuneless bellowing might attract the local heifers.

Has anyone has a *serious talk* with you about your annoying habit? My mother liked peace & quiet, but she also had six kids. Her solution was that *none* of us were allowed to sing. Typically, I'd burst into song & a sibling would immediately yell: '*Rule of no singing!*' But it hasn't stopped me. 

Thanks in advance for any replies. A special thanks to posts full of wit, bon mots, & repartee in the Oscar Wilde manner. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'll sing anything, anywhere...
But my fall-back song is this one:






Only I change it to 'Femme Armée' - 'Fear the armed woman; the order is that everyone should don an iron helmet; fear, fear the armed woman.'

It drives Taggart mad!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

My wife hates me singing
Especially when I start on Paul Simon's 50 ways to leave your lover


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think I've ever been around anyone who just broke out in song more than just for a few seconds once in a blue moon.

Somehow, I don't think I would mind this nearly as much as I do humming. Now, that can be irritating...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I do indeed. I sometimes spontaneously make up a tune to my answer to a question in a conversation. People routinely ask what song I'm singing


----------

